#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Сакья >  > > >  >  >  Учения Его Святейшейства Сакья Тризина в интернете

## Маша_ла

Аудио файл на английском языке под  названием "Медитация в городе".
Как всегда, Его Святейшество говорит очень ясно и легко понять тем, кто говорит по-английски.
Так же, на том же сайте можно найти аудио записи учений других великих Учителей наших дней. Рекомендую.

http://www.talkingbuddhism.com/info.php?title=4

----------

Joy (26.05.2013), Аня Приходящая (07.10.2009), Чиффа (15.03.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

Видео файл из 2 частей - учения по 4 Благородным Истинам.
Часть 1:
http://video.google.de/videoplay?doc...11725686399166
Часть 2, содержащая также передачу на мантру Авалокитешвары
http://video.google.de/videoplay?doc...52945937060041

Всё на англ. языке. В конце второй части видно сестру ЕЕСТ, Джецун Кушог ла и младшего сына Святейшества (молодой человек в монашеских одеяниях и в очках) Гьяна Ваджра Ринпоче.

----------

Аня Приходящая (07.10.2009), Чиффа (15.03.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

Вот очень проникновенное интервью со Святейшеством про Тару, ну и вообще, про жизнь. На английском языке, кто читает.
http://sg.geocities.com/sakyadrotonling/HH_on_Tara.html

----------

Аня Приходящая (07.10.2009)

----------


## Маша_ла

Вот скачала - учение Святейшества "Отказ от 4 Привязанностей", данное в Бире, Сев. Индия, в марте 2008 г. в Deer Park Institute Дзонгсара Кхенце Ринпоче.

День первый:

http://www.sendspace.com/file/f8w6f0

День второй:

http://www.sendspace.com/file/nlwgoz

День третий:

http://www.sendspace.com/file/u15art

----------

Kamala (09.08.2010), Аня Приходящая (07.10.2009)

----------


## Homer

Не знаю, актуально или нет (в связи с известностью ресурса), тем не менее: на сайте центра "Махаяна" есть Учения Его Святейшества Сакья Тризина.

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (13.04.2013), DinDin (04.12.2009), Dorje Dugarov (08.10.2009), Kamala (09.08.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (07.10.2009), Аня Приходящая (13.10.2009), Маша_ла (07.10.2009)

----------


## Маша_ла

Спасибо! Я знала о таком ресурсе, но не знала, что там есть учения ЕС Сакья Тризина. Очень рада!

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Спасибо, Хомер. Слушаю взапой !

----------


## Маша_ла

Как мы должны растить наших детей. ЕС Сакья Тризин:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvT_Z...eature=related

----------

Артем Тараненко (19.08.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Учение ЕС Сакья Тризина в Биарице, Франция, дарованное в июне 2010.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yJ_J...eature=related

----------

Артем Тараненко (19.08.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Вот как встречали ЕС Сакья Тризина и его семью в аэропорту в Сиднее. Традиционное тибетское встречание  :Smilie: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJgbQ...eature=related

----------

Артем Тараненко (19.08.2010), Лакшми (19.08.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1u-qwHCr0zY Его Святейшество Сакья Тризин о Лам Дре.

----------

Pema Sonam (10.02.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

Молитва о Счастье всего живого, прочитанная Его Святейшеством Сакья Тризином:
http://soundcloud.com/sting691/the-d...n-sakya-trizin

С Новым Годом! Лосар Таши Делек!

А вот перевод молитвы: 
Автор: Нгорчен Кунга Зангпо, один из святых учителей традиции Сакья, который основал монастырь Нгор в Тибете в 1434 г.

Эту молитву читают в особые дни, а также в конце больших собраний Лам традиции Сакья, вот эта молитва:

Единственный источник блаженства и счастья для всех существ,
Самое драгоценное учение просветленного Победителя!
Пусть во все времена, во всех местах, сейчас, не убывает,
Пусть она процветает во всех концах вселенной,
Я молюсь о возрастании Дхармы!

Наши несравненные Ламы и духовные друзья,
Обладающие безграничной мудростью!
Вам, держащим близко к сердцу Учение Победителя, 
Драгоценное как сама жизнь…
Я молюсь о вашей долгой жизни!

Святые, Сангха, практикующие Дхарму.
Всегда пребывайте в мире!
Вам, помогающим всем существам встать на путь блага,
Посвящающим свою жизнь учениям и медитации,
Я молюсь об увеличении буддийских трудов.

Пусть все будут свободны от страхов болезни, старости и смерти,
Пусть умы укрепятся в правильном воззрении, распознающем реальность
Пусть все научатся любить друг друга:
Я молюсь о возрастании наивысшей, безграничной радости.

Пусть воздух будет чистым во всех городах земли,
Пусть ветер развевает белые молитвенные флаги, изысканно нанизанные, подобно четкам!
Пусть у всех будет добротная одежда и украшения из драгоценных камней.,
Пусть благосостоянии всех их жителей увеличивается! 

Небо украшено облаками, пронизано серебряными молниями,
Внизу, на земле, радостно танцуют павлины.
Дождик льется нежно, длинными ливнями.
Я молюсь об увеличении и возрастании спонтанной радости у всего живого!

Горы великолепны со своими травами, дикими цветами и водопадами;
Долины переполнены зерном и растущими стадами.
Все поют песни великой радости:
Я молюсь о прекращении всех войн и ненависти между людьми!

Пусть правители придерживаются мирных путей, благоприятных для всех.
Пусть люди слушают с уважением тех, кто правит.
Конфликты, внутренние и внешние, пусть утихнут
Я молюсь о возвращении счастья золотого века!

Пусть все храмы будут украшены изображениями Будды,
Пусть все храмы будут полны разнообразными, священными текстами Дхармы,
И подношениями, подобными поднесенным богами, 
Как облака,
За пределами нашего воображения…
Я молюсь о том, чтобы дождь подношений усиливался..

Пусть все монастыри будут заполнены членами Сангхи,
Носящими одеяния Дхармы, хранителями Дхармы,
Всегда занятыми учениями, сочинениями и религиозными дискуссиями.
Я молюсь о том, чтобы изучение и чтение молитв увеличивалось.

К Бхикшу и монахиням высшего и низшего посвящения,
Утвердившимся в незапятнанном поведении
Слушающим только Дхарму, размышляющим о ней и медитирующим:
Я молюсь о том, чтобы учение тех, кто уходит за пределы, возрастало.

К практикующим медитацию, к отказавшимся от всех отвлечений ума,
Остающимся в стороне от причинения вреда, пребывающим с внутренней концентрацией,
Живущим в мирных местах, пытающихся достичь ступеней Пути,
Я молюсь о том, чтобы добродетели реализации увеличивались.

Я молюсь старательно, с глубокой преданностью,
О том, чтобы все кто медитирует, я сам и всё наше окружение,
Обладали наивысшим благосостоянием, в стороне от темнеющего золота.
Я молюсь о том, чтобы для всех нас продолжительность жизни и
Святая Дхарма возрастали.

Пусть совершенства щедрости, нравственного поведения, терпения,
Энергии, медитации и мудрости станут непревзойденными!
Пусть во мне реализация Дхармы Будды станет совершенной!
Пусть добродетели реализации священных текстов возрастают.

Путем поступков щедрости и добрых слов,
Приходят наши последователи.
Благодаря силе Дхармы, преподанной должным образом,
Пусть осознают они значение практики.
Для того, чтобы помочь мне самому и другим обрести связь с Дхармой,
Я молюсь о том, чтобы добродетельные поступки всех существ в Дхарме увеличивались!

Пусть любые препятствия к изучению Дхармы полностью исчезнут.
Пусть все, самые наилучшие, возможности преобладают!
Всё, что Махамуни высоко превозносил..
Я молюсь о том, чтобы эти добродетели возрастали!

----------

Joy (26.05.2013), Kit (23.09.2013), Pema Sonam (22.02.2012), Оскольд (22.02.2012), Чиффа (15.03.2013)

----------


## Choi

Precious Triple Vision teaching given by His Holiness Sakya Trizin!
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list...B&feature=plcp

----------

Маша_ла (26.04.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

Его Святейшество в Монголии. На английском видео: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OG05...eature=related

Там Святейшество сказал: "Очень важно прожить свою жизнь счастливо и с пользой и для этого, прежде всего, нам необходимо быть хорошим человеком, честным, искренним и терпеливым. И, в нашей повседневной жизни, мы должны действовать с любовью и состраданием, которое является сущностью учений Будды. И, поскольку Буддизм является исторической и традиционной религией Монголии, поэтому очень важно помнить об этом и постараться узнать больше об этом, и привнести это в нашу повседневную жизнь. Таким образом, мы сможем прожить очень счастливую жизнь."

 "It is very important to live a very happy life and beneficial life, and that is first we have to be a good person, person who is honest, truthful and tolerant. And in our everyday life we should be cooperated with love and compassion, which is the essence of the Buddha's teachings. And as Buddhism is the historical and traditional religion of Mongolia, and so therefore it is very important to know about it, and to try to learn about it and to combine with our everyday life. With that we can live a very happy life."

Видео с песней преданности, в исполнении супруги Гьяны Ваджры Ринпоче, младшего сына Святейшества: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfkF_ysfLcw

----------


## Маша_ла

Пожалуй, лучшее завершение жизни тела: кремация тела Кхенпо Аппея Ринпоче - учителя ЕС Сакья Тризина, Дзонгсара Кхенце Ринпоче и всех учителей и последователей традиции Сакья, а также основателя Сакья Колледжа в Дерадуне, Индия, где учились великие учителя и Международной академии Сакья для западных учеников, в Катманду, в Непале. Он также был признанным мастером всех четырех традиций тибетского буддизма.

Подготовка к кремации и рассказ об Учителе и его уходе.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUJjwyTz5Nk

Сама кремация под руководством ЕС Сакья Тризина

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&fe...&v=2LQg-iPO7pE

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (08.09.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

Визит Его Святейшества Сакья Тризина в тибетскую коммьюнити в Швейцарии в начале марта 2013.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXfBEAnPDAg

----------

Чиффа (15.03.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...v=LRiDpocQwQ8#!

ЕС Сакья Тризин - Молитва Манджушри.

----------

Pema Sonam (17.03.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

Наставления Его Святейшества Сакья Тризина о Сострадании и Бодхичитте:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuAFJ...ture=endscreen

----------

Joy (26.05.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

Учение "Как преодолевать трудности" "How to face difficult circumstances", дарованное Его Святейшеством Сакья Тризином 26 июля, 2013 г. в Миннесоте.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUWR2OZE3AY

----------

YanaYa (23.09.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

Если зарегистрироваться на сайте http://gompaservices.com/tms/en/_default_trial.asp  можно будет посмотреть запись устной передачи и посвящения Авалокитешвары, дарованные Его Святейшеством Сакья Тризином 16 марта, 2014 в особый день, в монастыре Сакья Центр, в Индии.
Там собралось столько народу, что Святейшество сидел не внутри, а у центрального входа в монастырь, а все собравшиеся были во дворе, перед ним. Запись очень хорошего качества. Святейшество тут учит на тибетском, без перевода.

----------

